# Query in Nova Scotia application



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

This is regarding nova scotia application filling section M (Authority to collect and disclose information) in below link, when they say initials what should I fill ?

http://novascotiaimmigration.com/wp-content/uploads/NSNP100-_Dec2014.pdf


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Initials are the first letter of your first name, and family name or last name. You need to initial each line in section M
It is a short form of your signature.
So, if my name was Mickey Mouse my initials would be MM.
Hope that helps


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you that really helps


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Do you have any idea about settlement plan which need to be written ?
What exactly they look for ? 
Is it okay if I tell the plan of initial days of my Canada visit ?
or anything specific they look for ?

Any suggestion would really helpful.
Thanks in advance


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yashwanth.258 said:


> This is regarding nova scotia application filling section M (Authority to collect and disclose information) in below link, when they say initials what should I fill ?
> 
> http://novascotiaimmigration.com/wp-content/uploads/NSNP100-_Dec2014.pdf



You have got to be kidding.


----------



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nope .. I was confused


----------

